# ICE



## teamdig (Dec 8, 2004)

Has anyone went out to any of the smaller lakes yet?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I wish you guys on the early ice would play it a little safer. Just west of the cities, 3 guys were out on a smaller lake. Wasn't even froze over the whole way. One guy was a long ways out from the boat launch, fishing within about 50 yards of open water. The other two were only 150-200 yards out, but with the relatively warm weather, and little ice existent on large lakes, I have to believe the ice couldn't have been thicker than 2". BE CAREFUL. You won't miss out on that much fishing if you let the ice get a little thicker.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

what lake was that on my parents in buffalo say everything is still open and there is still still malards and goldeneyes on the lake they always want to get out there two early and i don't feel sorry for when fall in last year they were parking trucks out there on the edge of the ice with about 8in of ice and a dozen went in all at once just made me laugh cause a few fish isn't that important to die over just be careful out there guys


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

It was just on some small lake, more like a very large cow pond, about 3-4 miles east of buffalo.


----------

